#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Useful Petroleum/Refinery Books

## mkhurram79

Salam/Hellow Fellows,

Hope you will find these books helpful.

1-Petroleum refining-1-Crude Oil Petroleum Products process Flowsheets.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-Hysys-Refinery without Hard Key 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3-Beyond Compliance The Refinery Managers.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4-Pressure Safety Design Practices Refinery Chemical Operation


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5-Reactive distillation - kai Sundmacher
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Never forget to say thanks.See More: Useful Petroleum/Refinery Books

----------


## aan09

No 4 link is dead , pls re upload with fresh link

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

i will upload link very soon

----------


## rizqee

thanks for sharing

----------


## addictive

thanks

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thanks for sharing

----------


## pigkyjoy

i can't load link no.4. pls up load it.
thank you

----------


## sopolsing

thank

----------


## sarmad1364

thanks

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## rebornwilly

for the 4th book, 
try this 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## caipigian

filefactory is very bad my friend.... full of troians.... please could you put it in ifile.it????

thanks

----------


## rebornwilly

ifile.it link for the Pressure design safety book:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Useful Petroleum/Refinery Books

----------


## f81aa

rebornwilly, thanks

----------


## f81aa

mkhurram79, thank you

----------


## muhammad usman

Please reupload these books. Their links are dead.

3-Beyond Compliance The Refinery Managers.
4-Pressure Safety Design Practices Refinery Chemical Operation
5-Reactive distillation - kai Sundmacher

Thanks

----------


## muhammad usman

Please reupload links for 3, 4 & 5
Thanks

----------


## muhammad usman

Dear,

Link 3, 4, & 5 not active. Pls reupload again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Guys

Would you please provide me these books.
Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell
3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

My e.mail adress is 
mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks for sharing

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## os12

Please reupload these books
Thanks a bunch!

----------

